# Thirty Two Outerwear



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Yea there outerwear seems really cheap for the waterproof ratings. Has anyone tried any of the outerwear?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Its all new this year. I think they may be looking to gain market share by offering a few, simple items that have really good tech and keeping the price low.I really like the price on the 3L Jacket they have but I am not really feeling the style, otherwise I would jump all over it.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

I bought the Cappa technical shell pants...20K water/10K breathability. $140. Wore them twice this season so far...no complaints and priced reasonably unlike Holden outerwear which has lower ratings and twice the price. Very happy with the pants that I would consider other outerwear.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

I might look into getting some seeing as the price isn't too bad.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Thoroughly examined the Cappa Slims at my shop. Seem to be built really really well. Taped everywhere. Extreme taping on the vents. 20k and they really do stretch. Great fit. I'm sold on 32 outerwear this season.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

I bought the thirty two doppler down jacket but haven't had the chance to use it in snow yet..


----------

